# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Trillerpfeifen bei Downhillrennen

## TimTim

Hi ich war noch nie bei nem Downhillrennen und kenne das so nur aus Videos.Aber ich frage mich wozu genau die Trillerpfeifen dienen die man immer hört.Die sind doch nicht von den zuschauern oder? hört sich jedenfalls nicht so an.Würde das gerne mal wissen, weil man die ja in jedem Video hört.

----------


## georg

Die Streckenposten pfeifen wenn der Rennfahrer vorbei fährt, damit wissen alle unteren dass in den nächsten Sekunden einer runterkommt bzw sie über den Haufen fährt wenn immer noch wer auf der Strecke rumlatscht.

----------


## cyberuhu

Der von Georg genannte Grund ist sicher der Hauptgrund warum es die Pfeiffen gibt.

Aber ich denke es ist auch für die Rennläufer selber, in manchen Fällen zumindest, wichtig. Hat ein Fahrer einen Sturz, oder ist aus anderen Gründen langsamer, hört er das Herannahen eines schnelleren Fahrers durch das zweite Pfeifsignal und ist so auf ein mögliches Überholmanöver vorgewarnt.

----------


## noox

Hauptgrund sind sicher die Zuschauer. 

Aber auch der nächste Streckenposten, damit er dafür sorgen kann, dass die Zuschauer rausgehen. Und der Fahrer weiß natürlich auch, wenn derselbe Streckenposten 2x pfeift, dann wird jemand herankommen.

----------


## TimTim

ok danke für die Antworten, ist natürlich ein Grund warum die da rumtrillern  :Smile:

----------

